# Overdue and Current Brag



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Huge congratulations! Would love to see pictures!


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Wow congratulations.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Wonderful, and huge congratulations 😊! Such acknowledgement is incredible, and so very well deserved in all cases. So very many of us are grateful for all you do.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Awesome! I'm so happy for you.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Congratulations! Your dogs are all beautiful.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Quite the effort needed to accomplish all this! Congratulations to you and your team! 
And yes. Pictures please 😍!


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

Congratulations! It was a big year for you and your team 😃🐩🐩🐩


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Super accomplishments! Congrats and yes, pictures please


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

Congratulations to you all! Please do post photos.


----------



## BBVidya (6 mo ago)

Congratulations!


----------



## a2girl (Oct 4, 2020)

So impressive! Congratulation! I would love to see photos of these super achievers! 😀


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

Congratulations on your impressive accomplishments! As others have said, we would love to see photos when you have the time to post some.


----------



## Looniesense (Jul 10, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## TerraFirma (12 mo ago)

Another photos please vote! I have seen Santiago.....absolutely dreamy.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

You and your poodles are bringin' it!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Fabulous! Congratulations!


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

farleysd said:


> This has been a very exciting year for me.
> I bred 3 standard poodles that have received their AKC championship; grand championship; and group placements!
> 
> 1. GCh Ch Farleys D Over The Rainbow,,, AKA Ruby (Splasher's Red Curry Girl x Farleys D ‘Anolani Santiago de Chile) received both her championship and grand championship this year. She is out of my red girl Curry and my boy Santiago! Ruby is a beautiful red standard. Beautifully presented by Miyuki.
> ...


FARLEYS D STANDARD PHOTOS

RUBY









,

GRANT
I










THYME/YAMS

















GRANT
















_Mod note: Fixed formatting so images would display correctly. -PTP_


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

They are so gorgeous! I’m oohing and ahhing out loud over here.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

STUNNING


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

They are exquisite. I'm in awe of both the dogs and the grooming.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Gorgeous, all of them! 

And the English Saddle on Thyme is lovely, too. So beautiful.


----------



## Looniesense (Jul 10, 2021)

Absolutely gorgeous, thanks for sharing.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

They're all absolutely gorgeous! Great job on everything! Congratulations once again!


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

Stunning, absolutely stunning! Thanks so much for posting the photos.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Just stunning, sir. I am no judge, just you seem to build really good fronts and lovely heads, from my completely amateurish opinion. And an English Saddle, wow. Purty feets, too 🤩!


----------

